# Do I charge???  What do I charge???



## anyopa (Oct 21, 2010)

Hello All,

As a a passerby with a photography class, I took a few pictures of the inside of a gift/tricket store (after the owner invited me in and gave me a permission).  Afterwards, I sent him a few of the shots and he really like them.  He has now contacted me concerning obtaining more images for ads and such.  I'm a new photographer and am not sure what to do:

1.  Do I charge?
2.  If so, how much?
3.  How do I approach charging?
4.  How do I ensure that I get artist credits?
5.  Anything else I should be thinking of..


Thanks


----------



## Babs (Oct 21, 2010)

Try doing a search on the forum. There have been a couple of similar threads recently on which people have posted advice as relevant links for copyrighting, etc.


----------



## Dion (Oct 21, 2010)

As a newbie you can get credits for it even if you do not charge by placing your name or name of your studio on the photo. New photographers do that to get recognized first. I think it would be okay if you don't charge for the first time. Or maybe they'll give you money even if you don't say it.


----------



## KmH (Oct 22, 2010)

anyopa said:


> Hello All,
> 
> As a a passerby with a photography class, I took a few pictures of the inside of a gift/tricket store (after the owner invited me in and gave me a permission). Afterwards, I sent him a few of the shots and he really like them. He has now contacted me concerning obtaining more images for ads and such. I'm a new photographer and am not sure what to do:
> 
> ...


Do you know about copyright and how to register yours?

There are 3 main business models for photographers:

Editorial
Retail
Commercial
Most new to photography are familiar with the retail photography business model. Retail photography is doing potraits, families, maternity, kids, weddings, event, etc.

Making photos for a business to use in advertising is the commercial photography business model. this is what youare wanting priceing information for.

Commercial photographers charges the client a creative fee and the client then buys a use license for each image, or group of images they want to use.

The use license explicitly describes how the client is allowed to use the photos and for what period of time.

This business owner is hoping you are not well informed about the pricing of commercial photography so they can pay a minimal price.

In this business model, you don't get any 'artist credit', but you can write your contract with language allowing you to use the photos for self-publishing and self-promotion.

Be aware - When an inexperienced business person does business with an experienced business person, the inexperienced business person often gets some financially painful, experience.

You can study some pricing information at www.ASMP.org , on the left of their home page, click on "Business Resources".

You can also look at www.johnharrington.com and check out John's Pricing page. John does Editorial, Corporate and Commercial photography in Washingtion DC.

Here are some other resources you could use:

The following should not only be read, they should be kept very handy as reference materials.

*Professional Business Practices for Photographers* a complilation by the ASMP (American Society of Media Photographers) http://www.asmp.org/

*Best Business Practices For Photographers* by John Harrington http://www.johnharrington.com/

*Legal Guide for the Visual Artist, Fifth Edition* by Tad Crawford Allworth Press | Books with Ideas and Solutions

*Business and Legal Forms for Photographers* by Tad Crawford Allworth Press | Books with Ideas and Solutions

*The Photographers Guide To Negotiating* by Richard Weisgrau

*A Digital Photographers Guide To Model Releases* by Dan Heller http://www.danheller.com/

http://www.copyright.gov/ The US Copyright Office
http://www.uspto.gov/  The US Patent and Trademark Office 
http://www.sba.gov/ The US Small Business Administration, free business advice
http://www.score.org/ The Service Corp of Retired Executives, another source for free or low cost source for business advice and training.
http://www.photoattorney.com/ An attorny's blog about photography law
http://www.thecopyrightzone.com/ An attorney duo's blog about copyright law and other photography legal issues.

Books on composition and lighting basics.

*The Photographers Eye* by Michael Freeman 

*Picture This* by Molly Bang

*Light: Science And Magic*, *An Introduction To Photographic Lighting* by Hunter, Biver and Faqua

_Join_ -

The National Association of Photoshop Professionals *http://www.photoshopuser.com/?aid=luhgxq*

The Professional Photographers of America http://www.ppa.com/

The Wedding and Portrait Photographers International http://www.wppionline.com/

The American Society of Media Photographers http://www.asmp.org/


----------

